
Show HN: Bigtyper.com – simple, big text on any screen - jpnelson
http://bigtyper.com/
======
lecarore
Two problems (tried it on mobile) : \- "Yay" didn't display well, with the
first "Y" cropped \- couldn't use the back button to go back to hn

Looks like a simple, handy tool :)

------
RoseannaM
Actually use this all the time! Haha simple yet effect. Some may say "just
like the Unix philosophy'...

